# Cable de datos Siemens USB DCA 510



## Spectrejos (Mar 1, 2006)

Hola alguien sabe como construir un cable de datos para siemens C65 via USB en este caso seria construir el DCA 510 que es el que se necesita para flashear, actualizar etc......Agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## gsusluyo (May 6, 2006)

yo tambien lo estoy buscando desesperadamente incluso no se donde descargar el driver para el celu


----------



## gsusluyo (May 6, 2006)

quisiera incluso armarlo para puerto serial no mas 
AYUUDA


----------



## gsusluyo (Sep 30, 2006)

hola gente a las finales me compre un cable y bueno no me hice mas problemas 
BYE


----------

